# Webster, SD Lab Breeders



## ndhunter85 (Jan 12, 2009)

I am looking for someone who has had a litter of puppies in Webster, SD between June or July 2008. A guy gave me a black lab puppy this summer because he could not have her anymore. He said she came from Webster, SD and said that she could get papered and he would get me the name of the breeder. Well i cant get a hold of him so I am looking for the breeder. if anyone knows of someone that has had a litter of Lab puppies let me know.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

pm me if you know any names and I'll try to help out


----------



## ndhunter85 (Jan 12, 2009)

well the guy that i got her from was jessy stanly. he is from ellendale nd. but if you are the breener then i would really like to talk to you if i can.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Have you checked to see if the dog is microchipped?

Any vet should have a reader and if he is chipped, it will give you further clues.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

ndhunter85 said:


> well the guy that i got her from was jessy stanly. he is from ellendale nd. but if you are the breener then i would really like to talk to you if i can.


No sorry I am not...you just mentioned Webster and I live here so I thought if you knew a part of a name or something or any clues I could try to figure it out. Sorry


----------



## ndhunter85 (Jan 12, 2009)

well thanks for you help i guess if you hear of anyone that has had a little. let me know thanks


----------

